# Where to find camouflage vinyl ?



## neiq (May 15, 2006)

I heard theres camoulflage colors out now in heat press vinyl, any one know were i can purschase some ?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

try
www.beacongraphics.com


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There is camo sign vinyl but I havent ever seen camo heatpress vinyl. Let me know if you find some.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

If you dont find a manufacture that offers Camo press vinyl, you could have some printed. Any company that offers heat press vinyl printing, such as inprintables.com, should be able to do something like that.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

If you have an optic cutter, you could print camoflage onto an opaque transfer, and cut it out with the optic cutter in the shape you want it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Do you think there is a big demand for camo heat transfer vinyl? Right now, we don't offer it, however some people have created a camo effect with brown, dk green & black. However, this is a lot of work.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Do you think there is a big demand for camo heat transfer vinyl? Right now, we don't offer it, however some people have created a camo effect with brown, dk green & black. However, this is a lot of work.


There is a market for Camo sign vinyl but the product is rather expensive. An example would be the Z-71 or 4x4 logos on trucks at the rear of the bed. I have many hunters who like these done in camo. These same folks would probably go for some type shirts with camo. The colors I use the most are the neons...Pink, Orange and Green, they look great on blk shirts.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Gotcha...from my experience, folks usually go with a camo shirt and a brighter text color out of the heat transfer vinyl. However, this could be because there are no camo heat transfer vinyls available for this.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Gotcha...from my experience, folks usually go with a camo shirt and a brighter text color out of the heat transfer vinyl. However, this could be because there are no camo heat transfer vinyls available for this.


Yep...a camo shirt with neon orange vinyl!


----------



## grumpster (Sep 12, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Do you think there is a big demand for camo heat transfer vinyl? Right now, we don't offer it, however some people have created a camo effect with brown, dk green & black. However, this is a lot of work.


I've been looking for camo vinyl for both t-shirt transfers as well as decals, bumper stickers etc. I do think there is a market with the woodsey out door people. I know there would be with the ones that I know. To be able to do bold lettering in camo for example would be kewl as heck. 

Granted, it would be a nitche market, but it's definately there.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can find camo sign vinyl at just about any sign supplies but be prepareded for sticker shock.


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

i found this on ebay

Pink Camoflauge Heat Transfer Vinyl - eBay (item 130201558126 end time Mar-02-08 10:16:06 PST)

anyone have anymore information on it?


----------



## ep (Jan 9, 2007)

try Signwarehouse.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I got mine at Shop for Screen printing supplies & equipment,embroidery supplies,Digital printers,Digital Cutters,Garment printers, media and more!. This is a great company to deal with too. They have ben real helpful to me. ......JB


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

Thermoflex has a camo vinyl line.


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

Kisskrazed said:


> Thermoflex has a camo vinyl line.


im trying to find the pink camo


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey i stumbled apon this link and I rememberd seeing this thread a day or 2 ago. I have found what you're looking for. 

Wild Fashion Print T-Shirt Vinyl 20" x 5 Yd. Roll - FP 

Thats the link. They are out of stock right now but you can call them and ask them when they will be getting a new shipment. I hope this helps


----------



## grumpster (Sep 12, 2006)

QC_Todd said:


> im trying to find the pink camo


signwarehouse has the pink camo. Just search their site for pink camo and you'll find a few diffrent sizes. The only other place I've seen it is on E-Bay.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

what about a UK supplier??


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

grumpster said:


> signwarehouse has the pink camo. Just search their site for pink camo and you'll find a few diffrent sizes. The only other place I've seen it is on E-Bay.


Imprintables Warehouse now has a pink camo vinyl. I have both the signwarehouse vinyl (enduracut I believe) and Imprintables (Spectra patterns I believe) and the Imprintables version is MUCH better. It is VERY bright, and the customers like it much better.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark
Here's a UK supplier for the camo films.

easiMARK Specialities | Signmaking supplies, digital printing and garment marking products - Victory Design Ltd

Jim


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

here is another UK supplier. they have cammo

i have got this from them before. 

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - MagiCut Fashion


----------

